# SIR VAPE CLOSING TIMES & ONLINE ORDERING OVER VAPECON



## Sir Vape (24/8/16)




----------



## Glytch (24/8/16)

Useful notice. Important part of customer service is to let your clients know when there will be delays. Great stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

